
Algol 60 at 60: The grandaddy of the programming family tree - open-source-ux
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/15/algol_60_at_60/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"ALGOL 58 had introduced the concept of _code blocks (replete with begin and
end delimiting pairs)_ , but ALGOL 60 took these starting points of structured
programming and ran with them, giving rise to familiar faces such as Pascal
and C, as well as the likes of B and Simula."

Is Algol 58 the first known programming language with code blocks (begin..end
AKA '{'..'}' ), or was there an earlier language where we see this concept
first introduced?

We'd see this concept in Assembler... but was there a computer language that
was not Assembler, that was an actual language, that existed prior to Algol 58
where the concept first manifests, or is Algol 58 the language where it does
so?

Anyone know?

------
open-source-ux
Here is a PDF link to the complete Algol 60 language definition (published
originally in 1963):

[http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/cliff.jones/publications/OCRd/...](http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/cliff.jones/publications/OCRd/BBG63.pdf)

